#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Сутры и мантры в аудио формате

## Йонтен

Здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста, где можно бесплатно скачать различные сутры и мантры в аудио формате (mp3), для прослушивания к примеру, в дороге? Спасибо.

----------


## Anthony

> Здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста, где можно бесплатно скачать различные сутры и мантры в аудио формате (mp3), для прослушивания к примеру, в дороге? Спасибо.


Ютуб, Вк, Гугл, яндекс

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

Я сам себе начитываю сутры, тантры, мантры, дхарани на диктофон будучи в форме Йидама и потом прослушиваю в дороге уже как голос божества, повторяю и пропеваю. Практика-с однако...

----------

Anthony (26.03.2019), Александр Казань (12.02.2021)

----------


## Olle

> Я сам себе начитываю сутры, тантры, мантры, дхарани на диктофон будучи в форме Йидама и потом прослушиваю в дороге уже как голос божества, повторяю и пропеваю. Практика-с однако...


 :Facepalm:  :Kiss:

----------

Кокотик (26.03.2019)

----------


## Anthony

> 


А напрасно Вы "рука-лицо" делаете, а всякие невежды Вам подлайкивают. Евгений на правильном пути. Точнее, на одном из правильных путей, который близок к его ситуации. И Вам, как человеку постящему новости про Ламу Олега, это должно быть известно в первую очередь. Ибо Ургьен Тулку как-то написал:




> .. Когда вы занимаетесь практикой Ваджраяны, вы представляете себе весь мир как сферу обитания будды; своё жилище — как небесный дворец; всех существ мужского и женского пола — как даков и дакини; *все звуки — как мантры*, а мысли и эмоции всех разумных существ — как протяженность необъятной изначально присущей пробужденное(tm). Таким образом, всё видимое, все звуки и мысли воспринимаются как возвышенная мандала божества, мантры и мудрости. Это называется упражнением в видении вещей такими, какие они есть, без приложения к ним искусственных концепций.....
> 
> 
> ... *В действительности, все видимые формы, звуки и мысли являются божествами*, мантрой и мудростью. «Мудрость» означает здесь самадхи, или реализованное состояние ума всех Победоносных....
> 
> 
> ... Мандала божеств, мантры и мудрости означает, что всё видимое обладает природой божеств,* все звуки обладают природой мантры*, а все мысли обладают природой просветленного ума. Таков глубокий подход Тайной Мантры: видимое — это божества,* звуки — мантра*, мысли — мудрость. ...


Таким образом, даже пуканье в общественном месте может восприниматься как мантра. 
Ну, а про то, что всякие сутры и дхарани прямым текстом рекомендуется писать, читать, вывешивать на стягах *и прослушивать*, это неизвестно, пожалуй, только Кокотику.

И, да - если человек не может найти нужную мантру\дхарани\сутру в интернете, он может ее записать своим голосом и слушать в любое удобное для себя время.

----------

Alex (27.03.2019), Евгений Шпагин (27.03.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (28.03.2019)

----------


## Olle

> А напрасно Вы "рука-лицо" делаете, а всякие невежды Вам подлайкивают. Евгений на правильном пути. Точнее, на одном из правильных путей, который близок к его ситуации. И Вам, как человеку постящему новости про Ламу Олега, это должно быть известно в первую очередь. Ибо Ургьен Тулку как-то написал:
> 
> 
> 
> Таким образом, даже пуканье в общественном месте может восприниматься как мантра. 
> Ну, а про то, что всякие сутры и дхарани прямым текстом рекомендуется писать, читать, вывешивать на стягах *и прослушивать*, это неизвестно, пожалуй, только Кокотику.
> 
> И, да - если человек не может найти нужную мантру\дхарани\сутру в интернете, он может ее записать своим голосом и слушать в любое удобное для себя время.


Я много чего пощу и не только про ламу Олега, но фраза *"будучи в форме Йидам"* подразумевает, что ты реализовал своего или другого Идама и иногда "рога мешают выйти из пещеры". А если ты реализовал Идама, то ты имеешь все его качества. 
Или ты реализовал или нет, третьего не дано. 
Да "я" начитал и "я" слушаю запись, но если ты Идам, то какой смысл во всем остальном.
В идеале все как  "Ургьен Тулку как-то написал", а в жизни как есть.

----------


## Anthony

> Я много чего пощу и не только про ламу Олега, но фраза *"будучи в форме Йидам"* *подразумевает, что ты реализовал своего или другого Идама* и иногда


Апсалютно не подразумевает. 





> Да "я" начитал и "я" слушаю запись, но если ты Идам, то какой смысл во всем остальном.


Старые БээФовские бредни, в их классическом виде, путающие людей. "Я", "не я".. .. эээх. А вот ламы, мудрые и даже титулованные, не стесняются о себе говорить: "я был там-то, я был в джинсах, я пил вино и меня никто не понял...". 
Ну а простые прихожане различных дхармацентров ой как любят поумничать на тему я и не-я.

----------

Alex (27.03.2019), Евгений Шпагин (27.03.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (28.03.2019)

----------


## Olle

> Апсалютно не подразумевает. 
> 
> 
> 
> Старые БээФовские бредни, в их классическом виде, путающие людей. "Я", "не я".. .. эээх. А вот ламы, мудрые и даже титулованные, не стесняются о себе говорить: "я был там-то, я был в джинсах, я пил вино и меня никто не понял...". 
> Ну а простые прихожане различных дхармацентров ой как любят поумничать на тему я и не-я.


Если Вы реализовали или реализованный, то что тут делаете. 
По моему тут: 
«Восхваляя Тару Песни Спасительнице
Тексты-источники Индии и Тибета о Великой Богине в буддизме Отбор, перевод и введение: Мартин Уиллсон«»
Больной проказой молился Таре и реализовал ее все качества: выздоровел, лечил и помогал. 
Все остальное от лукавого: хотел, представил, но не стал.

----------


## Olle

Ни один правильный Учитель не заявлял, что я что-то реализовал, Патрул Ринпоче называл себя «старым псом». Только говорили о себе как о только начинающих и с восторгом о своих Учителях. 
И о них, как о реализовавших те или иные качества, говорили их ученики.

----------


## Anthony

> Если Вы реализовали или реализованный, то что тут делаете.


Я не реализованный, но тут бодхичитту проявляю, как и положено.





> По моему тут: 
> «Восхваляя Тару Песни Спасительнице
> Тексты-источники Индии и Тибета о Великой Богине в буддизме Отбор, перевод и введение: Мартин Уиллсон«»
> Больной проказой молился Таре и реализовал ее все качества: выздоровел, лечил и помогал.


Так он молился ей на внешнем уровне, или путем внутреннего преображения?




> Все остальное от лукавого: хотел, представил, но не стал.


Как это от Лукавого? А как Вы можете реализовать к примеру Килаю, не представляя себя им?
И много ли сейчас (да и не только сейчас) реализаторов которые прям на ванге ощутили всю его благодать, которые прыгали как припадошные до потолка и у них волосы дыбом стояли?
БОльшая часть учеников поступает стандартным образом - получают ванг и просто делают регулярную практику в затворе или в обычной жизни, поддерживая состояние дэвата. О чем и говорят учителя. И это запросто можно назвать так, как написал Евгений - "будучи в форме Йидама". 

Иначе теряется всякая причинно-следственная связь. Реализую Дэвата, а уж потом начну его практиковать.

----------

Alex (27.03.2019), Евгений Шпагин (27.03.2019)

----------


## Anthony

> Ни один правильный Учитель не заявлял, что я что-то реализовал, Патрул Ринпоче называл себя «старым псом». Только говорили о себе как о только начинающих и с восторгом о своих Учителях. 
> И о них, как о реализовавших те или иные качества, говорили их ученики.


Правильность - субъективная оценка. 
В истории Ваджраяны учителя не стеснялись своих реализаций и прямо их показывали. Да не скромно шепотом, а явно и с огоньком.

Но к чему это вообще? У Патрула тоже какая-то практика есть, мб тантрическая, мб дзогченовская, мб и та и другая. Но вы же не знаете, что у него в плеере играет и что он при этом визуализирует.. и визуализирует ли вообще.

----------

Евгений Шпагин (27.03.2019)

----------


## Olle

> Правильность - субъективная оценка. 
> В истории Ваджраяны учителя не стеснялись своих реализаций и прямо их показывали. Да не скромно шепотом, а явно и с огоньком.
> Но к чему это вообще? У Патрула тоже какая-то практика есть, мб тантрическая, мб дзогченовская, мб и та и другая. Но вы же не знаете, что у него в плеере играет и что он при этом визуализирует.. и визуализирует ли вообще.


Вернемся к фразе: "будучи в форме Йидам". Т.е. не представляя себя, а человек пишет о реализации. 
И тот, кто из учителей показывал “с огоньком” форму, не сам писал, а описывали ближайшие ученики, которые видели это проявление. 
Рад за реализованных.

----------


## Olle

> Здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста, где можно бесплатно скачать различные сутры и мантры в аудио формате (mp3), для прослушивания к примеру, в дороге? Спасибо.


Раньше тут https://dostup-rutracker.org, в разделе буддизм Намкай Норбу Ринпоче было много его правильных аудио мантр.

----------


## Anthony

> Раньше тут https://dostup-rutracker.org, в разделе буддизм Намкай Норбу Ринпоче было много его правильных аудио мантр.


А толку от них без передачи?

----------


## Olle

> А толку от них без передачи?


Везде есть какой-то смысл, наверное. 
Может у человека связь с Учителем круче, чем чья-либо.

----------


## Anthony

> Вернемся к фразе: "будучи в форме Йидам". Т.е. не представляя себя, а человек пишет о реализации.


Мне кажется, Вы просто за слова цепляетесь, а ответить на Вами же сказанное не можете. 




> И тот, кто из учителей показывал “с огоньком” форму, не сам писал, а описывали ближайшие ученики, которые видели это проявление. 
> Рад за реализованных.


Вы это про Вирупу, который солнце напоказ остановил, чтоб за бухло не платить? Или он же, когда убивал голубей, гулял по листьям лотоса и их же и воскрешал?
Или про прилюдный удар Сакья Пандиты килой в тень летающего индуиста? Или про Ра Лоцаву с его свершениями? Всех чудес и не собрать сразу. 
Про Падмасамбхаву вообще писать не нужно, чудил он с самого детства и сам же об этом рассказывал.

----------

Alex (27.03.2019)

----------


## Olle

> Мне кажется, Вы просто за слова цепляетесь, а ответить на Вами же сказанное не можете


Да я вообще ничего не могу.

----------


## Anthony

> Да я вообще ничего не могу.


я этого не говорил

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

> Вернемся к фразе: "будучи в форме Йидам". Т.е. не представляя себя, а человек пишет о реализации.


Во первых представлять себя в форме Йидама это моя непосредственная прямая практика, разрешение на которую я получил от моего коренного учителя во время ванга. И выполняю прямые указания из его учений - воспринимать весь мир как мандалу, все звуки вокруг меня как мантру, и все мысли как мудрость. Я все свои действия отождествляю с действиями Дэвата. И себя в том числе представляю в форме Дэвата и днём и ночью, и даже во время сна! Так что любой звук, действие, мысль производимые мной я воспринимаю как действия, звуки и мысли Йидама. Вы хоть садхану Ваджрайогини или Ямантаки почитайте, там же всё прямым тектстом написано...

О реализации я ни слова не писал, это ваши домыслы!

----------

Alex (27.03.2019), Anthony (27.03.2019), Александр Казань (12.02.2021)

----------


## Olle

> Во первых представлять себя в форме Йидама это моя непосредственная прямая практика, разрешение на которую я получил от моего коренного учителя во время ванга. И выполняю прямые указания из его учений - воспринимать весь мир как мандалу, все звуки вокруг меня как мантру, и все мысли как мудрость. Я все свои действия отождествляю с действиями Дэвата. И себя в том числе представляю в форме Дэвата и днём и ночью, и даже во время сна! Так что любой звук, действие, мысль производимые мной я воспринимаю как действия, звуки и мысли Йидама. Вы хоть садхану Ваджрайогини или Ямантаки почитайте, там же всё прямым тектстом написано...
> 
> О реализации я ни слова не писал, это ваши домыслы!


Я человек с низкими способностями, до Вас мне очень и очень далеко. 
Рад за Вас, что человек реализовал природу Будды.
Наверное, быть Буддой и думать, что ты Будда - для меня понятия не достижимы.
А это я сам придумал: «потом прослушиваю в дороге уже как голос божества».

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

> Я человек с низкими способностями, до Вас мне очень и очень далеко. 
> Рад за Вас, что человек реализовал природу Будды.
> Наверное, быть Буддой и думать, что ты Будда - для меня понятия не достижимы.
> А это я сам придумал: «потом прослушиваю в дороге уже как голос божества».


Вас переубеждать и что-то доказывать - себе дороже... Нет более желания тратить энергию, оставайтесь при своём мнении. Мне не жарко и не холодно от вашего одобрения или критики - монопенисуально...

----------


## Olle

> Мне - монопенисуально...


Вот и я про то, природу будды в штаны не спрячешь.

----------

Кокотик (28.03.2019)

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

> Вот и я про то, природу будды в штаны не спрячешь.


Если бы вы хоть немного изучали тантру, то вы бы знали, что природа Будды везде, в том числе и в штанах. И половой орган, как и половая чакра напрямую связана с определенным семейством Будды.

----------


## Olle

> Если бы вы хоть немного изучали тантру, то вы бы знали, что природа Будды везде, в том числе и в штанах. И половой орган, как и половая чакра напрямую связана с определенным семейством Будды.


Куда мне «со свиным рылом, да в калашный ряд». 
Я об чью-то самость спотыкаюсь...

----------


## Alex

Не исключено, кстати, что на самом деле об свою.

----------

Olle (28.03.2019)

----------


## Anthony

> Куда мне «со свиным рылом, да в калашный ряд»..


В таком случае можно попрактиковать Ваджраварахи, или Маричи там...

----------


## Olle

> В таком случае можно попрактиковать Ваджраварахи, или Маричи там...


Может я уже и пора мантры в своем исполнении писать в mp3. 
Со слухом проблема, видимо не до конца рыло проявлено.

----------


## Кокотик

ну вот некоторые монахи очень хорошо тексты читают, с хорошим произношением, красивым голосом. приятно послушать
чо то я сомневаюсь, что прям без практики декламации уважаемые читатели форума так же смогут

----------


## Anthony

> ну вот некоторые монахи очень хорошо тексты читают, с хорошим произношением, красивым голосом. приятно послушать


А Вы много слышали мантр\текстов в правильном санскрите? Или же это просто тибетцы с приятным голосом но кривым произношением, или тайцы с таким же кривым но приятным уху санскритом?




> чо то я сомневаюсь, что прям без практики декламации уважаемые читатели форума так же смогут


Именно "так же" и смогут. Так же как их научили, так же как они делают декламации ежедневно. А если человек изучает правильное произношение, то сможет даже лучше прочесть, чем некоторые профессиональные декламаторы имеющие монашеский статус.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.03.2019)

----------


## Кокотик

> А Вы много слышали мантр\текстов в правильном санскрите? Или же это просто тибетцы с приятным голосом но кривым произношением, или тайцы с таким же кривым но приятным уху санскритом?


санскрит? тибетцы?





> Именно "так же" и смогут. Так же как их научили, так же как они делают практики ежедневно. А если человек изучает правильное произношение, то сможет даже лучше прочесть, чем некоторые сладкоголосые декламаторы имеющие монашеский статус.


традиционно учение именно так и передавалось - устно, совместной декламацией текстов. 
с кем там ваши воображемые человеки практикуют? с такими же воображаемыми друзьями? :-)

похоже, ваша самонадеянность, поспешность в необоснованных выводах, склонность к фантазированию и безнравственной речи не видна только вам одному, антони. так что большая к вам просьба, не обращаться ко мне лично. мне это абсолютно не нравится, а вам не впрок

----------


## Anthony

> санскрит? тибетцы?


Вы удивитесь, но - да. 





> традиционно учение именно так и передавалось - устно, совместной декламацией текстов. 
> с кем там ваши воображемые человеки практикуют? с такими же воображаемыми друзьями? :-)


На это ответьте сами, я все равно ниче не понял.




> похоже, ваша самонадеянность, поспешность в выводах, склонность к фантазированию и безнравственной речи не видна только вам одному, антони.


Во-первых, удосужьтесь писать мой ник правильно.
Во-вторых, ткните, пожалуйста мышкой в мои фантазии, дабы благородное собрание не сочло Вас сумасшедшей. 




> так что большая к вам просьба, не обращаться ко мне лично. мне это абсолютно не нравится, а вам не впрок


А я не к Вам обращаюсь, мне Вы по барабану. Но пока Вас не забанили в этой теме, я вынужден Вас поправлять, чтобы Вы не путали других людей.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.03.2019)

----------


## Кокотик

> я все равно ниче не понял


ничего нового :-)

----------


## Anthony

> ничего нового :-)

----------


## Джампи Долма



----------

